# iPad et stylets



## baptistecanazzi (22 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour tout le monde,

Séduit par les possibilités du nouveau stylet Apple, sans pour autant être créatif : je suis intéressé par la capacité d'annoter des documents de manière transparente, dans les applications standard ou directement sur des documents Office. 

Mais vous n'ignorez pas le prix et la taille d'un iPad Pro. J'ai remarqué qu'il existe un certain nombre d'offres dans la concurrence, notamment chez des stylets Bamboo Wacom. Mais j'ai l'impression qu'ils ne sont fonctionnels que dans le cadre des applications propriétaires développées par la Wacom. 

Je suis séduit par la possibilité d'avoir des fonctionnalités approchantes sur un iPad Mini 4 par exemple, mais je souhaite avoir quelques retours d'expérience...notamment sur les utilisations hors applications propriétaires...

Vous remerciant


----------



## Bigdidou (22 Novembre 2015)

Je crois que pour l'instant on attend tous de le recevoir, ce stylet Apple...
Mais oui, c'est bien l'usage que j'entends en faire aussi : annoter directement sur l'iPad des pdf, et surtout y remplir directement des formulaires pdf plutôt que de les imprimer pour les scanner après...


----------



## lineakd (22 Novembre 2015)

@baptistecanazzi, de la lecture...


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (22 Novembre 2015)

Pour ce type d'usage pas besoin de stylet Apple... Son seul avantage est Da faible latence pour le dessin... Les autres sont assez réactifs pour les notes manuscrites...


----------



## Bigdidou (23 Novembre 2015)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Les autres sont assez réactifs pour les notes manuscrites...



Pas ceux que j'ai testés, en tout cas, et j'en ai testé un paquet, y compris (et surtout) dans le haut de gamme. Ou alors on n'a pas le même niveau d'exigence.
Quand tu écris, la latence est très gênante, voire insupportable.
Et quand tu prends des notes, donc en écrivant rapidement, ils deviennent franchement inutilisables.


----------



## baptistecanazzi (24 Novembre 2015)

Oui, moi je veux pouvoir écrire avec sans m'énerver... et surtout, savoir si les stylets fonctionnent en dehors des applications fournies/propriétaires, c'est à dire, est-ce que je peux noter dans word avec


----------



## floraine (1 Décembre 2015)

L’iPad Pro, utilise le design de 12,9 pouces avec une résolution de 2732 × 2048, et possède un clavier de pleine taille, mais sa largeur et la hauteur d’Air sont sensiblement similaires.
En termes de performances, le nouvel iPad Pro utilise le processeur A9X, par rapport aux A8x , la vitesse élève 2 fois, et les processeurs graphiques peuvent être comparables avec les ordinateurs de bureau actuels, tandis que la vie de la batterie est de 10 heures.
Ajouter une couverture nouvellement conçu sur le nouvel iPad Pro, en plus des fonctions de protection, cela est une configuration matérielle, un clavier physique externe.
Et, en outre, Apple a également publié un stylet, appelé: Apple Crayon.
Et j'ai utilsé beaucoup de logiciels pour Mac, par exemple, les logiciels de lecteur de Macgo, Mac Blu-ray Player et Free Media Player. Ces logiciels sont très bien, vous pouvez aussi les essayer!


----------



## olivier9275 (1 Décembre 2015)

Je me sers aussi de l'iPad pour annoter des documents (pdf essentiellement), et j'ai essayé de nombreux stylets et appli pour cela.

J'ai été tenté à l'annonce de l'iPad Pro et de son stylet (heu, pardon, pencil !!!) d'en prendre un, mais je suis allé en Apple Store et me suis rapidement rendu compte que la taille de l'engin le destinait à une toute autre utilisation que la mienne. J'ai donc décidé de rester sur quelque chose de beaucoup plus pratique, et j'ai pris un iPad Air 2 (en remplacement d'un iPad Mini, autrement plus transportable, mais à l'écran un peu trop juste pour enchainer les lectures de mémos...).

Après avoir essayé des tas de stylets, dont certains hauts de gamme, Bluetooth, pointes fines, etc, je suis revenu au bon vieux Bamboo Solo (le 3 en l'occurrence). A environ 15 euros, on dispose d'un stylet bien plus maniable et efficace que d'autres pourtant bien plus chers (comme quoi, le prix ne fait pas toujours tout !).

Je me suis surtout rendu compte que l'application utilisée compte autant que le stylet. Pour annoter des pdf par exemple, il existe des dizaines d'applications. J'en ai essayé des tas, et en ai retenu 3 seulement:
- j'utilise Goodreader comme "système de fichiers" et je l'utilise parfois pour annoter les documents. Pas mal, mais un peu limitée et surtout le tracé au stylet n'est pas des plus fluide et n'est pas très "fin")
- j'ai pas mal utilisé iAnnotate, très complète pour les annotations, mais pas la meilleure pour le stylet (là encore, pas hyper fin / fluide, et surtout, pas de possibilité d'ouvrir une fenêtre d'écriture en bas de page)
- finalement, celle que j'utilise le plus est Pdfexpert (qui était gratuit en plus il y a peu sur App Store), avec des possibilités d'annotation moins variées que sur iAnnotate, mais largement suffisantes, une grande simplicité d'utilisation, et surtout une réactivité du stylet vraiment très bonne, et un tracé très fluide. Pour l'instant, c'est celle que je considère la meilleure pour annoter avec un stylet sur l'iPad.

Evidemment, ce n'est pas aussi bon qu'avec l'iPad Pro et son Pencil, mais c'est beaucoup plus maniable, transportable, et versatile.

A noter que j'ai aussi essayé très récemment le Bamboo Fineline... et c'est simplement une catastrophe !!!

Bref, je conseille donc plutôt d'utiliser des stylets "basiques" (et non des machins bourrés d'électronique mais finalement très peu efficaces) et surtout de choisir une application permettant un tracé fin et fluide.


----------

